
The Seven Dangerous Western Values (2013) - Creationer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Document_Number_Nine
======
siruncledrew
I went through a Wikipedia rabbit hole of articles on the political history of
China, and was reading about Deng Xiaoping’s “Socialism with Chinese
characteristics”:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialism_with_Chinese_charact...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialism_with_Chinese_characteristics)

Then I found this line:

> _”According to writer and researcher Yasheng Huang and many others, the
> economic theory in China is not socialism with Chinese characteristics, but
> the opposite—capitalism with Chinese characteristics.”_

This is an interesting point because it’s hard to imagine China would be in
their present economic position without embracing “capitalist tendencies” in
conducting trade domestically and internationally. Capitalism and
privatization seem counterintuitive to Communist socioeconomic principles, yet
have yeilded “good economic times” for many millions of Chinese since the
late-1980s.

The successive point is how committed is China to the ideals of Socialism?
Will the left hand do one thing while the right hand does another, so to
speak? Could socialism and capitalism work together symbiotically? Will
socialism and capitalism bring out the problems with each other? Will a new
“Chinese system” emerge? I don’t know the answers, but it’s an intriguing
thought process with far reaching ramifications in a country as large as
China.

~~~
rini17
In Europe, the capitalism is working symbiotically together with socialized
healthcare and education. In other areas like agriculture it's hard to discern
whether it's more "socialistic" or "capitalist" due to heavy subsidies and
other policies.

Even the "real socialism" as implemented in USSR and whole Eastern Bloc is
considered to be actually state capitalism by some.

------
educationdata
The title is not accurate. It's better to be called seven ideological threats.
Number 6 and 7 are not "western values". Especially number 7 is targeted on
far-left. What the CCP really wants is keeping the market economy while
maintaining its authoritarian rulings, i.e. money and power.

------
woodandsteel
Xi Jinping's political philosophy is a rather inconsistent mix of ideas from
Confucianism, liberalism, and Marxism. It is hard to see how it could work in
the long term.

~~~
lopmotr
What's wrong with creating a new political philosophy? Plenty of old named
ones have proven themselves not to work - Confucianism impedes technological
growth, Marxism is Marxism, and liberalism doesn't have a long history of
steady state to prove itself. Authoritarianism does seem to last, as long as
the chain of leaders keep on maintaining it unbroken. Considering China's
leaders are selected competitively, not by hereditary, it might have a better
chance than old kingdoms.

